
Why do we hate wasps and love bees? - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45566304
======
justtopost
I can answer this.

Besides the obvious honey advantage, bee stings hurt much much less.

This week I have had the fortune of having been stung by both. The bee was
accidental, I swatted my neck absent mindedly, and basically stung myself. It
hurt, and mildly throbbed for hours afterward, and was slightly tender for a
day or so.

The wasp stung my ankle while walking in the grass, having inavertently walked
on an underground wasp nest. They signaled and all exited the nest and chased
me. They were still stinging my clothing as I stripped, yelling like a
hellfire preacher. Somehow I only got stung on my foot, but that did not stop
a whole body alergic reaction, and some of the most intense local pain I have
ever experinced. It subsided after about a day, after which all swelling was
gone. I read wasps are a 3(out of 4) on the biting pain scale by the nutjob
that gets posted here yearly.

That is my own, highly biased, but fresh, opinion on this matter.

However, lest I leave readers hating wasps, many are prolific bug killers. I
think one species is one of the few to attack boring beetles. If they would
only drive off the invasive ground squirrels whose holes they often inhabit.

------
wahern
It's common knowledge that wasps are far more aggressive than the bees
commonly found in Europe and North America. Maybe that common knowledge is
wrong, but AFAICT the paper doesn't dispute that. It does admit that wasp
stings are more painful, but then waves that away by arguing that most wasp
species can't even sting, which is irrelevant.

Also, you're far more likely to find wasp nests (of the stinging variety) in
very inconvenient places, like under an eave near your front door. This makes
them far more of a potentially dangerous nuisance than bees.

------
Ws32ok
Wasps are jerks. Bees make honey.

